# Hilary duff's Dignity music album released in UK



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

got hold of one copy through my friend. Some songs are good. 

Total number of songs: 14.

I would rate this 3.5 out of 5. 

Regular stuff.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

i was just about to post that.. nice one... 

She is so cute actress and a great singer..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

If we start having a new thread for every new album release, the random news section will soon turn into a Music section. 

Just a thought.


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

hehe. Why can't we have a separate music section?


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 30, 2007)

I just liked the two songs "with love" and "play with fire"


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

What about "Gypsy Woman", "Never Stop", "I Wish"?


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't like those songs they just don't have what it takes


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

hmm. yes. That's what I am thinking. her previous albums were better (overall experience)


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes liked most wnated which was released in 2005


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

yep. I still listen those songs. terrific album.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> hehe. Why can't we have a separate music section?


Hint: This is a technology forum.


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

hehe.


----------



## samrulez (Mar 30, 2007)

She looks cute,but that about it she can't sing. I only liked "Now you Know" and that too not much...her singing is nothing special..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

i think she is a Great overall Peron.. a Gr8 Singer and artist,, i really LOVE her


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

She is a good singer and actress stuck doing wrong movies and not-so-good songs


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hilary duff had a great start with lizze mcguire but now she has turned skinny and so have her songs and movie performances but still i like her.


----------



## samrulez (Mar 30, 2007)

yep! Even TPM rocked!!


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't think she is skinny. at least she is not turning into another Lohan. Our bollywood actors are much more skinny.. Though i don't like her boyfriend


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

boyfriend? do you mean Joel Madden? If yes, he is her ex and the title track Dignity is just for him and his current GF Nicole Richie 

Me too don't think skinny. Real skinny stars are Paris Hilton, jennifer love hewitt etc.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

Ya ! she had a Break UP from madden, !! he was 25 Yrs, OLd man... and does not even suited to be her BF.. he tried to take her to Bed and that was the end of their relationship.. she said in an interview that she would remain Virgin till marriage... thats great !! wat say...  and that she wont Expose or give NuD1ty any hit for her carrier... so she is simple and a Good girl.. thats why i LOVE HER... really...


MOds: If this post somewhat may hurt the rules then i am sorry , but i felt that the words i am using are common now.. Please let me know for future


----------



## faraaz (Mar 30, 2007)

Uh...don't you guys think Hilary Duff is a bit fruity for dudes to listen to?? I mean, I tried because my 13 yr old sister loves her stuff, but my ears started to itch after a while...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

naa !! she is very good... in my view.. i cant stop thinking about her after i saw her movies... and listen to her songs...


----------



## eggman (Mar 30, 2007)

I had a fight with my girlfriend yesterday.I was really sorry for my behaviour and I wanted to punish myself. I tried to attend boring lectures. It didn't help. I tried to sit in front of TV and tried to watch the snow noise, it didnt help.I wrapped my self inside a blanket nad put the heaters on, fully swetaed .But Still I didnt feel that I was really punishing myself.Than I tried this album, recommened by friend.There I was, fully satisfied with my decision.From Strangers   it gave me headache.Her voice is so artificial.Pure Studio effect. stupid lyrics and simple structures. It really represents todays state of music. It was really bad.The only song on which I didn't puke was ''with love''. I fainted till track 10. Couldn't  go ahead. No offence to ppl who like the album. But its very bad music.

And now I'm feeling really low, thanxx to her. The only good thing about was the Album Cover. She looks real cute.But her voice and creativity is very bad


----------



## Possible (Mar 30, 2007)

eggman ftw. You metalhead? Duff's a ______. Pop is going mad, with Avril jumping into it with her 'punk' rock, Britney shaving her head off, and most of all, the introduction of Brutal Death Metal genre thanks to Paris Hilton.


----------



## eggman (Mar 30, 2007)

ftw means???

Avril =Punk???? You kidding???? The Clash are real Punk, so is Greenday and Rameons....


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well i used to like pop songs till i was in my 22's. i use to listen all those cheesy pop songs by duff, Enrique, blue, West life, BSB, Britney etc. now my taste has shifted to Adult Alternative, Indie, Vocal etc. I guess Teenage people like pop kinda songs more.


----------



## Possible (Mar 30, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> ftw means???
> 
> Avril =Punk???? You kidding???? The Clash are real Punk, so is Greenday and Rameons....


ftw - for the win/winners!

Yep, thats why I put it up in quotes, she boasts it is.


----------



## eggman (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah I heard her album Let Go and really Let it go from my music collection


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

huh. come on guys. There is no rule that everyone should like her music. Some like pop, some like rock. 

I like her voice and her character (not movie characters but her real character).  She has her own fanbase and they adore her. 

I believe she will be in Hall of Fame after few years.


----------



## lalam (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't like this album that she released not a good one still very kiddy stuff but she's 19 so i hope she grows up on the next album btw have u noticed how similar her song with love sounds to usher yeh.....I love her personality though ha ha i know i havne't met her lol.....


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 8, 2007)

With love lyrics-

I don't mind you telling me
What's been on your mind lately
I don't mind you speaking up

I know sometimes I can be
All wrapped up and into me
I can be in such a rush

Just slow me down
Slow me down
Tell me tomorrow everything will be around
Just slow me down
Slow me down
You're the one that keeps me on the ground

Baby you can be tough
Say enough is enough
You can even be blunt
Just do it with love love love love
Tell me I'm wrong
That I'm coming on way too strong
Don't think I'll be crushed
Just do it with love love love love
Just do it with love love love love
Just do it with love

I can take your honesty
All your words weigh heavily
Listening to you all the time
I want to be there for you
The way you've been there for me
Always help me walk the line

Just slow me down
Slow me down
I know you will always be around

Baby you can be tough
Say enough is enough
You can even be blunt
Just do it with love love love love
Tell me I'm wrong
That I'm coming on way too strong
Don't think I'll be crushed
Just do it with love love love love

All this time we thought we knew eachother
Now that I am leaning on your shoulder
I can tell you baby that
You're right when you're right and
You're wrong when you're wrong and
I can be weak 'cause I know you are strong

Baby you can be tough
Say enough is enough
You can even be blunt
Just do it with love love love love
Tell me I'm wrong
That I'm coming on way too strong
Don't think I'll be crushed
Just do it with love love love love

Baby you can be tough
Say enough is enough
You can even be blunt
Just do it with love love love love
Tell me I'm wrong
That I'm coming on way too strong
Don't think I'll be crushed
Just do it with love love love love

Just do it with love love love love
Just do it with love

Just do it with love love love love
Just do it with love

Memorised it but not others,took some time.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 8, 2007)

nice work man.,. i love that song and her  if you need her address i can give you PM me for that.... i wrote her a letter and she replied BACK


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya she is quiet mature now,we can see it in her videos.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 8, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Ya she is quiet mature now,we can see it in her videos.



:O...

BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 9, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> :O...
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!


u saying  u r more mature than her.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2007)

Not at all...just that she's not! Eric Clapton mature? Yep! Tracy Chapman mature? Definitely! Iron Maiden mature? Quite actually...but Hilary Duff?!? HAHAHAH!!


----------



## ambandla (Apr 9, 2007)

OMG, how can you compare her with Eric Clapton? NO.

She is much better than her peers. It's just that she is not doing good movies and songs. 

Hope she gets everything sorted out. I am eagerly waiting for one huuuuge hit movie and album from her, though I watched all her movies and have entire collection of her songs.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not comparing Duff with Clapton. I was responding to Harvik's response trying to make it personal "OMG wtf!?? U think ur more mature!??" with a clarification that Hilary Duff is a wishy washy teeny pop singer who is about as mature as my 11 yr old sister...


----------



## ambandla (Apr 9, 2007)

@Indyan. I agree with you. She is showing lot of dignity and thank god she is not following Britney


----------



## shantanu (Apr 9, 2007)

thats for sure that she is a wonderfull actress, better then lohan and others.. she has done very good movies too. i liked them all. Lizze mcguire, cindrella story, were two gr8 ones... well she acted very well in kelly cadet and material girls too. 

she is a brilliant person overall..


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not saying as a person she is immature, I'm saying her music is immature...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW!! 
I like that here are H.D. fans too.
I am a big fan of Hilary. Didn't heard the new album. I doubt when will I get it in India.

Till date my fevorite song is 
 "Fly" & "Why Not."


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

Have u heard "Beat of my heart".It's from Her album "Most Wanted".


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah heard that. Its good toooo...

Actually I like every song of her. 'Beat of my heart' is cool cause when the song start the rithm is slow but it increases rapidly.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

I m suspicious after reading some content on the internet that her voice is synthesized via software or hardware.And sometimes it feels slightly robotic too.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

A little bit of tech help is important to be successful in a profession.


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Can i post dvd rip music videos of her ... I have it....*


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2007)

I have gone beyond POP and punk ages ago.

Really there is a big realm of music yet to be uncovered by me.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> *Can i post dvd rip music videos of her ... I have it....*


Check if it's illegal or not.But i found some videos of hilary on yotube.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> *Can i post dvd rip music videos of her ... I have it....*



No that is not allowed here. But can u send the link to me by pm. I want them for just research purpose.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow research,now who would research on Teen pop sensation duff.What do u wanna research about??


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beat Of My Heart Lyrics-

To the beat of my
To the beat of my
To the beat of my heart

I'm thinking about,
Letting it out.
I wanna give in,
I wanna go out.
Been looking around
I've finally found,
The rhythm of love,
The feeling of sound.
It's making a change,

The feeling is strange.
It's coming right back.
Right back in my range.
Not worried about anything else,
I'm waking up

To the beat of my,
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my heart.

The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
It tears us apart.
The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
Now I'm back to the start.
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my heart,

I'm up from my down.
I turn it around.
I'm making it back,
I'm not gonna drown.
I'm taking a stance.
I won't miss a chance.
I want you to see
I'm not scared to dance.

The way that you feel
Could never be real.
I want you to know I finished the deal.
So I'm saying to you
I'll always be true.
To the rhythm inside,

To the beat of my,
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my heart,

Away Away,
Away Away,
Away Away,
Away Away,
Away Away,
Away Away,
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my heart,
Away Away,
Away Away,
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my heart,

The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
It tears us apart,
The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
The beat of my heart,
Now I'm back to the start,

Away Away,
Away Away,
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my heart,
Away Away,
Away Away,
To the beat of my,
To the beat of my heart.


----------



## eggman (Apr 15, 2007)

I know i'm gonna be bashed, but real kiddish music she's produced, not that I expected anything better


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2007)

i dont think so.,.. she is very good.......... I LOVE HER


----------



## eggman (Apr 15, 2007)

Even I love her as a person. She's very beautiful, she's not going the dirty way. But her album is weak


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2007)

naa!! the songs are very nice... specially with love


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Apr 15, 2007)

^bro.. Shantanu. You're having a crush.
I had one on her too.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2007)

ya i suppose... forget it!! NO chance of yours  hehe...

after joel madden... its ME


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> ^bro.. Shantanu. You're having a crush.
> I had one on her too.



No mate she is mine.
I will propose her when I will get outta here from this cr@p town.

I  heard the new album today. Like the song "Danger" very much. "Play with the fire" is cool too.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be coming up with more of the lyrics from her songs after i memorize them..


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> No mate she is mine.
> I will propose her when I will get outta here from this cr@p town.
> 
> I heard the new album today. Like the song "Danger" very much. "Play with the fire" is cool too.


 
hey quiz master wait buddy!! you are late .. i am already there. now there is no chance for anyone... SORRY


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey quiz master wait buddy!! you are late .. i am already there. now there is no chance for anyone... SORRY



Uhm... Okay. I found someone else I am interested in. Anyone heard songs of Miley Cyrus? They are pretty good. That little girl got too much in her.



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I will be coming up with more of the lyrics from her songs after i memorize them..



Well I like memorizing her lyrics too. But I get them from google then memorize them. Thats easiest to do.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 16, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Uhm... Okay. I found someone else I am interested in. Anyone heard songs of Miley Cyrus? They are pretty good. That little girl got too much in her.


Don't u think she's too young for u..


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2007)

*barf*...paedos!


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 16, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> *barf*...paedos!


I don't understand what u mean.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2007)

Paedophilia - Pedophilia (American English) or pædophilia/paedophilia (British English), from the Greek παιδοφιλια (paidophilia) < παις (pais) "boy, child" and φιλια (philia) "friendship", (ICD-10 F65.4) is the condition of people (either adult or adolescent) whose primary sexual attraction is toward prepubescent children. Pedosexuality is used as a synonym...


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 16, 2007)

^^ well said.. in short psychological disease   and couple of guys here are affected..


----------



## shantanu (Apr 16, 2007)

hey amitava what do you mean couple of guys 

r u also talking about me.. well i am just 20+  ...


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2007)

@shantanu: Why the guilty conscience mate??


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ever since i heard American old country music/songs i am feeling i might have an escape from pop/rock.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 17, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Paedophilia - Pedophilia (American English) or pædophilia/paedophilia (British English), from the Greek παιδοφιλια (paidophilia) < παις (pais) "boy, child" and φιλια (philia) "friendship", (ICD-10 F65.4) is the condition of people (either adult or adolescent) whose primary sexual attraction is toward prepubescent children. Pedosexuality is used as a synonym...



Was you talking about me.....???
      

Ghurrr...

I just turned 18. She (Miley Cyrus) is 14. How can you tell that I have that 
Paedoph.... Thingy.  

In indian tradition the age differnece of 3-4 is normal in Groom and Bride. 

And By The Way I will propose her when she will come of age.   
 (I was going to tell this earlier but stopped due to power cut.)


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 17, 2007)

You people really make me laugh.Dude that's funny.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 17, 2007)

Well. Laughing is a good exesize mate.
But do u find a girl for u.?


----------



## faraaz (Apr 17, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Was you talking about me.....???
> 
> 
> Ghurrr...
> ...



When did I ever mention your name??  Well...if you are feeling defensive..then what can I say?? And yeah, I know that in an Indian context age difference of 4 years is no big deal, but you know what else?? Sex before 18 yrs age is technically illegal when it comes to girls...isn't it?? I'm not too sure about the legal implications of wanting to do it with a 14 yr old...but however you spin it, its gross. I would never date/makeout/have sex with any girl below 16 ATLEAST...


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Well. Laughing is a good exesize mate.
> But do u find a girl for u.?


At this age of ours maybe we should be interested in girls but studying is important.U surely cannot maintain both girls at the same time.And by the way i have a girl and dude she's pretty..

Hilary Duff's song Starnger's Lyrics-

Nobody believes me when I tell them that you're out of your mind!
Nobody believes me when I tell them that there's so much you hide
You treat me like a queen when we go out,
wanna show everyone what our love's about
All wrapped up in me whenever there is a crowd
But when no ones around

Theres no kindness in your eyes
The way you look at me, it's just not right
I can tell whats going on this time
Theres a stranger in my life
You're not the person that I once knew
Are you scared to let them know it's you?
If they could only see you like I do
Then they would see a stranger too

Did I ever do anything that was this cruel to you?
Did I ever make you wonder who was standing in the room?
You made yourself look perfect in every way
So when this goes down, I'm the one that will be blamed
Your plan is working so you can just walk away
Baby your secret's safe

Theres no kindness in your eyes
The way you look at me, it's just not right
I can tell whats going on this time

Theres a stranger in my life
You're not the person that I once knew
Are you scared to let 'em know it's you?
If they could only see you like I do
Then they would see a stranger too

Such a long way back, from this place we're at
When I think of all the time I've wasted, I could cry

Theres no kindness in your eyes
The way you look at me, it's just not right
I can tell whats going on this time
Theres a stranger in my life
You're not the person that I once knew
Are you scared to let 'em know it's you?
If they could only see you like I do
Then they would see a stranger too

Theres no kindness in your eyes
The way you look at me, it's just not right
I can tell whats going on this time
Theres a stranger in my life
You're not the person that i once knew
Are you scared to let 'em know it's you?
If they could only see you like I do
Then they would see a stranger too


----------

